# Homegrown Red Tiger female!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I cleaned out my 7 gallon Super Tiger tank and moved all of the shrimps, yellows, greens, and tigers to the bigger 30 gallon to give them more room to expand! 

Today when I was watching them swim around and eat the algae wafers I put in there, I noticed one stood out more than the others!

I have been actively breeding them to produce Blue Super Tigers with dark eyes, orange heads and tails. 

This one was Red...Red Tiger with orange head and tail! She is also berried 

I have pulled her out and put her with my 2 German Red Tigers (who have a blue tinge to their bodies...totally different from this one) to see what I will get after she gives birth...hopefully she'll get berried again to the German guy!


----------

